# Gravity fed or not



## G8trwood (Mar 18, 2022)

Morning Smokers
I feel like I have gone full circle on the smoking meats front. Started with a small vertical build, to a large vertical and then a 500 gallon on a trailer. Life went on and I got old  no more sitting around all night sippin bourbon with the boys. So I sold all and bought a pellet grill 5 years ago. Well, while great for the yard bird, I think I have regretted every long cook on it. They just don’t have the umph for large cuts.  So I have been thinking of getting something the size of an OC brazos for flavor …. and the. i see all these new gravity fed smokers and think hmmmm. I have one of the Smoke Daddy 1100 and often wish for more space. But at this stage in life I wouldn’t use a high dollar large smoker enough to justify the price.

I need all the cook chamber available, so if something like the OC gravity, many reviews say you can’t use the bottom shelf…..

Have to say I wish someone made a “bolt on” gravity fed chute  to revive old pellets ;) 

Flavor, available space, ease of use, what are current thoughts out there? I have read every thread out there, but I am stuck or my brain is still foggy.

Tanks!


----------



## dow (Mar 18, 2022)

I've got an MB 1050, and it's big enough for most anything you'd need for personal/family use. Normally I just use the main grate and keep the shelves out of it. That still gives enough room for two big pork butts or at least six NY strips (most I've done at one time) or a bunch of chicken. 

I've been VERY pleased with mine. Yes, I wish some things were different, and it would be nice if it were made out of thicker steel, but it's working great for me.

The whole gravity fed idea was a real eye opener for me, and I really like the ability to change heat so quickly. The ability to reverse sear has completely changed the way I look at steaks.

Hope some of this helps.


----------



## negolien (Mar 18, 2022)

yup love em


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 18, 2022)

Those new Masterbuilts are sure a game changer. It used to be, if you wanted a gravity feed, it would cost you an arm and a leg. But now the masses can afford one. If I had the room I would get one & may even sell my WSM/Guru setup & get a 1050.
Al


----------



## negolien (Mar 18, 2022)

There are really nice ones if u got the cash u don't have to go mb or char broiler


----------



## dow (Mar 18, 2022)

The question I have on those other more expensive gravity fed smokers is whether or not you can do the quick heat to sear.  Most of the ones I've read about (never used any but the MB) seem to be just for smoking.


----------



## negolien (Mar 18, 2022)

dow said:


> The question I have on those other more expensive gravity fed smokers is whether or not you can do the quick heat to sear.  Most of the ones I've read about (never used any but the MB) seem to be just for smoking.



 Not sure I have not researched them I think u might be right but it probably depends on the amount of cash you want to spend lol


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 18, 2022)

Does anything come out to sear? Or you just turn it up and put stuff back in once up to temp.

Right now I throw steaks in the pellet on160 for a bit and then sear on flattop


----------



## dow (Mar 18, 2022)

G8trwood said:


> Does anything come out to sear? Or you just turn it up and put stuff back in once up to temp.
> 
> Right now I throw steaks in the pellet on160 for a bit and then sear on flattop


Here's the proceedure I use for for my steaks:
1. I run at about 250 and cook to about 115 internal temp, and then pull them off.
2. They go in the oven on "warm".  
3. I turn up the MB to about 650 and wait til it gets there (less than 5 minutes).
4. I put the steaks back on for around 45-60 seconds per side, depending on how seared I want them to be.

ABSOLUTELY the best steaks I've ever had.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 18, 2022)

Looks like my local HD or Lows can get either model from a nearby store in two days…. Hmmmmmmm

Edited to add: can you do low on the bottom shelf of 1050? Watching one of the Tom’s videos he indicates a waterpan is better there. Fact or fiction.


----------



## mcokevin (Mar 20, 2022)

dow said:


> Here's the proceedure I use for for my steaks:
> 1. I run at about 250 and cook to about 115 internal temp, and then pull them off.
> 2. They go in the oven on "warm".
> 3. I turn up the MB to about 650 and wait til it gets there (less than 5 minutes).
> ...


Almost exactly what I do on a reverse sear, though I don't do your step 2.  At least here in FL they aren't off the heat long enough to make a difference.  Might be a different story if it was 35-40 degrees outside.

And yes, this method is an absolute game changer - best steaks I've ever cooked and it isn't even close.


----------



## G8trwood (Mar 20, 2022)

Can anyone comment on the Masterbuilt vs Old Country, realizing they are different animals


----------

